# Egg Share Oct/Nov 2011



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Starting down reg on the 19th Oct and EC will be sometime after the 14th Nov. I was wondering if anyone else will have similar dates. This is my first egg share and it would be nice to chat to ladies on the same journey.
This will be my 5th fresh ICSI cycle and hopefully my last   .
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Im starting injections 21st OCT and ec due 14th nov. my 1st egg share and 1st ivf, 
im very nervous and excited at the same time, would be great to be buddies Xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Tamrobbo,
Thanks for joining me   , our dates are very close which is nice. I know it's very daunting at first but honestly you will be fine. I have a few under my belt so hopefully I can help you through the next few months. Fingers crossed we get those       .
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Our dates are very close  Hopefully we both get a bfp, I know the odds but im a glass half full person so looking at the positive side. 
I do have a question. Ive been on the pill for just over 3 weeks now and am continuing till the 26th, anyway i missed one 3 days ago, Its not likely to cause any problems is it?
Ive not had any spotting or anything just a bit worried ive messed stuff up! 

Your not far from starting your injestions now :-D how much are they starting you on? I dont have a clue on the numbers so dont know if mine are high/low lol. X


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi hun,
I'm not taking the pill but I am pretty certain it's so they can be in control of your cycle so missing one shouldn't make a difference. If your still concerned ring your clinic fpr peace of mind.
I'm starting with the nasal spray, four sprays a day for 2 weeks after that I've got a scan to see if I'm ready for the stimulation injections, it's only then they will tell me what the dosage is. Sorry but I can't remember the dosage on my last cycles.
Are you down regging with injections then? Have you decided where your going to inject? I prefer the thigh, I used to hold an ice pack on there for a few minutes just to numb the area but on my last cycle I didn't need to, I guess you get used to it.  
So 10 days before the whole rollercoaster starts again. I can't believe I'm putting myself through this again. Tomorrow is my first day back to work after been on maternity leave. My company really supported me through the last few years but I don't think it would go down well if I told them I was going again so I need to keep it a secret which is going to be stressful in itself what with all the scans, EC & ET, tricky situation   .
Have you planned to take time off work?
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

I assume im down regging, I start suprefact 50iu from the 21st oct and then have a scan booked for 1st Nov, as long as that goes well i will be on 225iu GONAL F (also on my treatment plan says ill continue Suprefact at 20iu) But not sure if thats only if the scan doesnt go well. 
Ive been told to do all injections in my tummy about an inch below my belly button and to either side, which is fine by me because im fairly numb down there from my sections. 

Good luck with your first day back at work, hopefully it helps to keep your mind busy during the waiting between scans ect, 
I dont work, (Hubby does that bit lol) My youngest is only mornings at the moment and hubby wants me at home untill full time, having another my delay that i think lol.
I volunteer at a place called streetwise which is a music/drama group for homeless people so im at least giving something back  

Only 9 days for you now. Its all worth it in the end   

Tammy xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Tammy,
Unfortunatley you will have to take the suprefact with the gonal f   , it's so you don't ovulate while stimulating the ovaries. I reckon I will be on 225iu, it's sounds about right.
Now that I know I'm starting I just want to get on with it, very impatient   .
First day at work was fine, I think on Wednesday I will find it hard because DD will be starting nursery. She cried for the 2 hours she went last week when she was settling in. We hope she will get better over the next few weeks   , could do without the added stress.
Nice to know you won't have to worry about work   .
Just over a week to go now, I always find the first 2 weeks of down regging drags but once you get the go ahead to start the gonal f everything goes pretty fast.
Today I was wondering about the recipients and how they are feeling. It suddenly hit me that I'm now not just harvesting eggs for us but for another couple, it's a big responsibilty   .
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey, 

Sorry for delay in reply, been busy lately. No worries about having to take 2 at once, there is a good reason for it all so im sure i can manage it lol. 
How had your dd been at nursery this week? Settling i hope.
I know what you mean about recipients, I fond myself wondering all the time how she will be feeling, worrying if we pull out/get enough eggs ect, I have already decided if eggs are lower than the required 
i will just give them all over and go again myself later.
Only 5 days for you now :-D Well 4 and a half if your anything like me with counting lol. 

Im alone for the weekend so not sure ill actually go to bed, might be a sofa job cause i just dont like being in bed alone, Kids are being fantastic so taking them to town tomorrow to buy a treat and some lunch. You have any plans for the weekend? 

Tam XX


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Lol, your so like me, I hate an empty bed.
Picked up DDs trike yesterday, couldn't wait to take her out in it. She absolutley loves it, bless   . She has been so much better than I thought she would be at the nursery. She didn't even cry when I left her the first day, she ate all her food and had her sleeps so didn't upset enough to disrupt her routine. Took her swimming today, she sits in her rubber chair watching all the other kids and shouts at them to notice her   .
The starting line is ever closer   , still can't believe it. I have everything crossed so hope we get those      .
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey there, 

Really glad your dd settled. It really does help when you know that they are doing ok, Lol'd at the shouting at everyone to look at her in the swimming pool :-D 

I promised myself i wouldn't get too excited about all this, but i had a dream last night that i got my bfp, bit of a downer when i woke up and realised it was a dream lol. 

I got loads of extra needles delivered so today took one out just see if i could actually stab myself, mega proud of me because i did it haha, Obviously just pulled it straight back out, but a huge hurdle sorted hehe. 

And i have a question for you, Got my suprefact and Gonal f, but also some other stuff which i dont know what its for, could call the clinic but dont like bothering them with silly questions lol. So wondering if you know.....Its 3 boxes of Pessaries and Ovratill (sp) Assuming the latter is the trigger injection, Hope you dont mind me asking,,

Only 1 and a half days for you now  what time of day you plan on injecting? 

Tam XX


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Tam,
I know DD is such a diva already, all about ME, bless   .
That's a bummer when you wake up from such a lovely dream. Glad your getting excited cause that will keep you positive, positive thinking, positive result      .
Well done with the injections, that first attempt is always the hardest, you will have no worries. With me, my hand goes up and down like I'm aiming for the dartboard   , it takes a few attempts for me before I actually puncture skin then wonder what all the fuss was about   .
Really happy to help if I can   . The pessaries you start just before ET and continue taking up until OTD. Each clinic is slightly different but at mine if you get a BFP then you keep taking up until week 13. I will be using Crinone Gel which I prefer to insert vaginally. Ovratrill is the trigger which you take 12 hours before EC.
I'm starting with nasal spray tomorrow, 2 sniffs in the morning and 2 at night, going to do them 07:30am and 19:30pm.
Not long for you now, let me know how you get on.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Ah what a wally, I knew you were doing the sprays so dont know why i asked about injections  
Thanks for advice re the the drugs, sure they will tell me what to take and when at my first scan on 1st nov.

Do you know what day your transfer is going to be? We are having a 5 day blast put back. How many are you having put back? I would love 2 but as its my first ivf not sure they will, and i already have kids so again think that goes against me having 2.

How are you feeling after day 1 off spray? Hope it doesnt have any bad side effects for you.
You must feel like things are really starting now.    this works for you, a lovely sibling (or 2   ) for your dd 

Tam XX


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Tam,
DD was unsettled last night and we didn't get a lot of sleep so not a great start to the day. Spray went fine, don't normally suffer much really but we shall see, there's always a first.
I think we are going to go for day 2 or 3 transfer but I'm going to wait and see how it goes. I have insisted in having 2 put back (if we have that many    ) so to have greater chance of pregnancy plus I would love to have our twins back   . On my third cycle the consultant insisted on a single transfer as they were afraid of the risk of twins, that was successful too even though I miscarried but this was due to other factors, so you just never know.
If you really want to have 2 put back be pushy, after all your the one that has to go through all of this so it should be your decision.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Evening Lexig,

Sorry to hear you had a bad night with dd. Hopefully she will be too tired for a round 2 tonight  
Glad your sprays are going well. When are you booked in for your first scan? Im guessing if it looks good you'll move onto the next stage.
I will see how i feel about 2 eggs when the time comes, doc seemed very positive about our chances as we have proven fertility and he said that had i not been sterilized we could have just kept going. 
Hopefully for you the same will happen, they do say that you can become more fertile and have less problems once you have had a baby. Dont know how much truth there is in that tho. 

Well i think an early night for me, had my 5yr old off school all week poorly so feeling a little more tired than usual.

Goodnight XX


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Tam,
Hope your little one is feeling better, there is nothing worse is there.
DD did sleep well the next couple of nights but she woke up this morning with vomiting and couldn't keep anything down all day   , she has been at nursery for 2 weeks for a couple of days and she has had a cold, cough and now vomiting, really really annoying. She is never ill so seeing her like this is so stressful.
Single transfer worked for us, it's definitley worth thinking about especially as you have no problems.
My scan is booked for the 4th but all depends if my period comes, if it doesn't it will be pushed back. My menstrual cycles are irregular and I've a feeling this will be a long one   . 
How did the injection go today?
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning Lexig,

My DD is all better now and amazingly no one else caught it (7 people in our house) 

Its horrible when ur kids suddenly start picking every little thing up, it happens alot when they first start mixing with other kids. It does settle down. Your poor DD being sicky, hope she gets over that very soon.

Awe i hope you dont have to push back your scan, im so impatient and the thought that i may have to wait even longer is a bit of a downer, My cycles are usually about 26 days, i also missed a period because of the pill so hoping my body cant wait to get rid lol. 

Injection went well, had a minor panic when i saw how much fluid there was to get in (i know its a tiny amount really) Stupid me did it stood up too so thought i may faint with nerves, But all in all took me about 2 minutes from start to finish and it didnt hurt phew  

Now have my kiddies home for 9 days so here begins the challenge of keeping 4 children all different ages from getting bored lol.

Have a nice cuddly day with your DD and i hope she is well soon XX


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Tam,
Well done with the injection, first one is always the worst.
How are you feeling, any symptoms yet?
Hope the kids havn't been too bored, it's finding things that don't cost an arm and leg   .
DD was still unwell this morning so she's now on antibiotics, I can't give her milk as she keeps vomiting so bedtime is a bit of a nightmare.
This cycle I feel is going to go really quick as I don't have time to think about it much which is a bonus   .
Lets hope my period doesn't take too long to come sometimes I think worrying about it actually delays it   .
Guess there is lots of excitment in your house with Halloween coming.
Anyway, need to get myself to bed just in case she wakes up again.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

hey there,

How is your DD doing? hoping she is on the mend now and you have managed some sleep.

How are you feeling, any side effects at your end? Ive been having a weird headache that jumps from one side to the next, Few dizzy spells in the first couple of days but thats passed, Sleeping in by an hour or 2 each day lol, My eldest 2 are away at their Aunts for half term so just the lil ones who are being fab whilst im not feeling too great.
My temp has been quiet high between 100-103!!! Not sure what thats about.

Hope to hear that all is well soon X


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
Sorry havn't been on for a few days, not sure where the time goes.
DD is on the mend at last, she was poorly up until Thursday but has been back to her own self the last few days which is so nice to see.  
I had a couple of niggly headaches the first week but that seems to have stopped now and I'm feeling pretty good. Just hoping and praying my period comes before next Friday.  
I think my moods are a bit up and down but to be honest that's normal for me so not sure the drugs have anything to do with it.
How are you feeling now, is your temp still high? Any signs of AF?
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Lexig,

Its always busy at my end too so know the days can vanish lol.
Happy to hear your DD is back to her usual self. Less stress for you when you really need to try and chill 
I dont think i have ever been so happy to see my period lol. Took last pill on Weds and it came this afternoon, so hopefully my scan will still be on tuesday.
Temp still the same but putting it down to my own body reacting to what is going on. Other than that feeling fine, No moods, which im sure pleases the hubby lol.

I cant believe how close we are, Im so scared and excited at the same time.    for your period to come by Fri   

Its strange sharing a journey with someone you have never met, and yet can understand eachothers thoughts.

Happy Halloween  X


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Happy Halloween   ,
Started spotting, looks like period is on it's way   , hopefully my last one for 9 months. Strangely I've got no pains so I hope my body isn't tricking me in to thinking it's coming, it sometimes does that   . So looks like I will be able to attend scan on Friday then hopefully start stimming.
Let me know how you get on at your scan tomorrow.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello there fellow egg sharer :-D

Hope you are now in full flow and inline with your treatment plan. Getting so close now  

My scan went well, Ovaries all quiet lol. Lining still a bit thick due to only being on day 3 of af so i am now starting stimming on Friday, Looks like we're gonna be on nearly the same dates  

Let me know how you get on with scan on friday  

Tam xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi ya,
Good to hear everything went well at the scan, it will be ET before you know it. Getting excited   .
Af not really in full flow yet so won't be surprised if I don't start stimming until next week   . 
How are you getting on with the injections? Any bruising? I know once I start with the needles my thighs will be black and blue, to be honest I'm dreading it, you would think with my experience it would be easier but if anything it gets harder. 
Have you got the option to be awake or asleep for EC? 
Anyway, exhausted, going to have an early night.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey, 

Hope your enjoying a full and possibly last af for a while.  
How is your DD doing, hope she is kind to mummy when you need it hehe. My lot are very good if they know im not at my best, instinct i think lol.

Injections are going amazingly well. All in my tummy (as will the Gonal f be) and huge relief for me. Im still rather numb from all the sections so not feeling anything at all. No bruising or redness either so very lucky indeedy.

I feel for you having to do it in the thigh. I cant imagine how much harder it is  

Hopes ya had a good nights sleep and are all refreshed (not likely while going through treament lol)

Awaiting some good news re your scan XX


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Tam,
Period was very heavy yesterday so well and truly here. Will be interesting to see what they say tomorrow, fingers crossed I can start stimming   . 
DD is doing great thanks, much much better.
I don't know why but I've always injected in the thigh, I did attempt in the stomach but was a disaster so I've stuck to what I know, silly really cause I know it's supposed to be easier   .
Well tomorrow is day 1 of stimms for you so another step closer   . Do you have to mix the powder and solution or is it already made up?
I've booked some time off work so I will have the last 2 weeks of November to rest   . 
Will update you tomorrow after scan.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning,

Thinking of you today and hoping for a good result,   you can start stimming today.

I just did what i was told with my injection site lol. I dont have any mixing to do, Have 3 pre loaded 900iu pens of Gonal f, Hoping i dont need any more  

Fab that you are able to take some time off work, cant believe by the end of this month we should both be in our 2ww, im almost bursting with excitement lol.

Looking forward to hearing from you later XX


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
Well good news, I start tonight   . Injecting 225iu, I think it's the same as yours. Got another scan booked for next Wednesday, not sure how I'm getting out of work for that one, got to think of a good excuse.  
The pre loaded pens are so easy, years ago I had to mix the powder and solution, it was a nightmare.
Not looking forward to the injections but excited to be starting.
Nice that are dates are the same, let's hope we both get our           .
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

YAY, Brilliant news  

Im also on 225iu so spot on lol.
I did my first one tonight at 5pm and it hurt a little more than the suprefact as the fluid went in, I think thats because its alot more fluid and also it pushed in at a much faster rate than i do the suprefcat. But not too bad so woohoo. 

I got my next scan on fri 11th so a bit longer to wait. I really feel like things are moving now  

So pleased for you. Here's to the next couple weeks   xxx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
First injection stung like crazy, still got a red mark there. Tonights one wasn't as bad. How are you feeling since starting the stimming? I swear I could feel niggly twinges in my ovaries, hard to explain but like they were growing, I never had that before. Today feeling groggy and a bit uncomfortable, gosh it seems a bit soon but hope it's not going to get any worse otherwise I will be living in tracksuit bottoms for the next 2 weeks.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Evening 

My second one was fine so guess its just about where you do it, my suprefact stung alot and had a red mark for a while instead lol. 
I too am defo feeling little twinges going on, last night had very weird pains going on but settled tonight  
Im the opposite and very bouncy today, almost giddy haha. Not complaining  

This is all so real now, I held a baby tonight which was soo nice. Because i was sterilised (docs suggestion) I spent a long time getting over the fact that i would never have anymore so kind of avoided babies. Egg sharing has given me the chance to try again so getting used to being able to hold babies again lol.

Hope your groggy feeling sorts itself out and your bounding with energy tomorrow, and more comfy  

Anyhow must give hubby some sofa time and watch a film. Goodnight for now XX


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Was wondering if i could join you?  I started injecting buserelin last friday and am due for a scan the 17th of Nov.

I hope you are both getting on ok 

Chandy xx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning Chandy,

Happy to have you on board. 

How have you been finding the injections, hopefully not too painful and not too many side effects  

Great to see you and looking forward to hearing how you get on. 

Tam xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome Chandy   , lovely to have you join us.
Hope all going well so far for you, hopefully we can all help each other through this rollercoaster   .

Tam, I can totally relate with avoiding babies, done that for 7 years   . It must have been difficult but now you have another chance, so exciting   . Glad to hear your feeling good, did you watch a good movie?

AFM, feeling better today, got a great nights sleep last night which done me a world of good. Just trying to drink plenty of water and eat lots of fruit and veg but we will see how long that will last   . Got to go now and get myself organised for the start of another week, not really mastered the whole getting myself and DD up and out quickly in the morning so try and get us much done the night before   .
Night ladies, dreaming and hoping we all get those     
 
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Afternoon Ladies,

Lexig, Glad to hear your feeling better, You will soon become the master of organising lol. Im the most organised person i know, but having 4 children and 2 step all living in 1 house sorted that out pretty quick lol. 
I would love to tell you what i watched but for the life of me cant remember  

Chandy, How are you getting on with your injections? not too long to wait for your scan 

And moi, appears to be in my own little world lol. I seem to be experiencing the opposite to most people with regards to side effects. Sleeping all night (not done that in ages) Full of energy, and increased libido (been having lots of saucy dreams haha)

Realisation that my egg collection is very likely to be next week has hit me today    wowser 

COME ON LADIES, LETS DO THIS     

Love me XX


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Evening Ladies,
I'm such a blonker! Just realised tonight that I didn't need to prime the pen everytime I used it so didn't have enough for tonight. I've had to use a new one, the clinic won't be impressed   .
Tam, I'm glad your not getting any of the bad side effects, makes it that much easier.
I know what you mean, it doesn't seem possible that we will be preparing ourselves for EC this time next week, scary but exciting   .
I can't wait now,let's hope we will all get the best Christmas present.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey there lovely ladies,

Awe Lexig, I just finished 1 of my pens and found that there was still 150iu left, (my clinic said i didnt need to prime at all   So at the end of your next pen you should have 112.5 which u could then use with 112.5 from your 3rd pen. You should have just enough. Bit of a hassle but means you wont need to worry about what clinic would say.

Ive had a bit of pain going on today so am a little worried im going to be ok for my open mic night on friday. The group i work with is quiet small so if im not there its a big strain, will just have to painkiller up lol. 

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow Lexig and you have an idea when your EC might be. 

Now off to do some more Ivf reading. Trying to learn as much as possible  

Goodnight XX


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Evening again lol. 

How did your scan go today Lexig? Really   that you are on the right track XX

Chandy, I know you not been back on yet, but still hoping to hear how your getting on soon 

I went a bought some Protein powder stuff today. Really struggling to eat at the moment so i know i cant get what i need from food.
Holland and Barret had their 1p sale so I got 2 tubs for £11 of their own brand 90% protein, Its gross but I need it so a bit tough lol.

Will check back in later tonight before bed. XX


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi ya,
Tam, sorry to hear you have pain and lost your appetite, what sort of pain are you having? I'm not doing too bad, a bit uncomfortable in the evenings. I'm trying to eat brazil nuts,lots of greens, cheese and eggs, not sure if it is nerves but not feeling too hungry myself recently. Hope you will feel better by Friday   .
Chandy, hope all going well so far, the first part always seems to drag but stimming soon comes round   .

Afm, scan went well today, there was about 10 follies on the right and 5 on the left. I'm to stick with 225 and have another scan on Saturday. They havn't said when EC is but I reckon next Tues or Wedns.
I was so embarrassed    explaining my mess up with the pen, they were really understanding though.
Anyway got to go, DD is still up so need to try and get her to sleep, little rascal   . 
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey,

Great to hear you have lots of follies   and sticking on 225iu must mean you are responding as they would like.
Also happy you didnt have to deal with an annoyed clinic over Gonal f pen  

My pain is where i think it should be and is very much like my ovulation pain so figured its a step in the right direction.  

Have a great night and sending lots of      XX


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Tam,
Just popping in to say good luck with your scan tomorrow, let me know how you get on.
I was looking back at my diary to see when they had me in for the last EC and going by that I reckon it will be Tuesday, I'm assuming I will find out on Saturday. I'm finished work for 2 weeks now so I can rest. 
Feeling achy down below as well like ovulation. How are you getting on with protein shakes? I'm going to make myself a soup tomorrow, it's the easiest way of getting a lot of greens down me.  
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Quick update as on phone. I'm out this time. Although I responded great and all my follies are a perfect size. Just not enough. Have 9 so am donating them all. Trigger tomorrow and EX Monday at 8:30.  
Will check in tonight. Xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Tam,
Sorry to hear you won't be having ET   . How are you feeling about EC on Monday? Does this mean you can keep all your eggs on the next cycle?
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hiya Lexig,

It wasnt such a hard decision to make, there was no way i could take all the hope away from the lovely lady who is waiting on my eggs.
Im feeling ok about EC and thinking it will prepare me for round 2. 
Yes Next cycle will be a solo so a little less pressure to produce lots of good quality eggs lol.

Thinking of you today    your scan goes well and you get to trigger very soon. 
Im going to stay on here with you till you finish your cycle  

Good luck XX


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Awe Tam, bless ya, at least next time you will have a higher chance of success and as you say it will just be for you so less pressure. Are you taking trigger tonight then? Do you know when you will cycle again? They say spring is the best time for concieving so if this one doesn't work for me then I hope to go Apr/May time.
Had scan this morning and they said everything is fine but need me for another scan on Monday. They also just rung me cause they got my bloods back and I have to drop the dose to 150, so I reckon trigger will be Monday night and EC will be Wednesday, I will be bursting at the seams by then.
Hope all goes well on Monday.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Lexig

I am triggering tonight at 22:00 exactly (nurse drilled that one into me lol) Doc said to me yesterday that i can have treatment in feb/march so im hoping to start in feb, really want to just keep on it as soon as possible.

Great your scan went well, looks like you are defo on the right track, sending you tons of       

Your so close now, praying for your bfp   

Please let me know how you get on at your scan. Ill be checking in everyday so keep updating  

Love me XX


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
Just popping in to say good luck for tomorrow   . Glad to hear you are keeping positive, Feb won't be long coming round.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning Lexig,

Egg collection went well. A little painful but now feeling totally pain free. We got 7 eggs and all officially now belong to the lovely lady that hopefully gets her bfp.

Looking forward to hearing how your scan goes XX


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Ladies,


May I join you?


I have been reading from afar and have been full of admiration at your positivity and support for each other.


People don't always realise the emotional rollercoaster that is IVF let alone egg sharing.


I am a donor too and hope I can be as thoughtful as you both, I started down regging on 6/11 and AF just arrived so in lots of crampy pain which is made worse I think by listening to my close friend talking about her excitement of her pregnancy and finding out the sex of her baby ( always feel low after speaking to her ) jealousy is a horrible thing  


Our next scan is 26/11 so just trying to focus on that and hope that we get the best xmas gift ever and we are able to make someone elses dreams come true too.


T x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Welcome T, this forum is great, lots of support to get us through the bad times    and the good   . 
Tam, well done today   , you have just given another couple the most special gift   . 

afm, I take trigger tonight at midnight, EC on Wednesday. There were 18 follicles on my left and 8 on my right. I'm starting to feel uncomfortable, like a dull ache but not enough to have to take any painkillers thankfully. 

Just off to watch I'm a Celebrity.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, It has been a huge help to me, Ive got so much information from here and they do say information is power lol.

Thanks Lexig, Im feeling fab regarding recovery, you would never know I had anything done. 

WOW 18 follicles, thats fantastic    Sending you lots of      for tomorrow.

You will very soon be pupo    xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

God, really nervous now, even though I know what to expect, I get myself all worked up   .
Feeling dizzy and sick today, I'm hoping it's my nerves and not OHSS. Wish I could fast forward 2 weeks so I know one way or the other. Not a very positive post today sorry   .
Tam, great to hear you recovered in speedy time   . 
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Lexig, my thoughts and prayers are with you right now. You will and can get through this. 
Everything you have been working to is for this moment, Im here and will be for as long as you need it. 
    praying for you right now XX


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi girls  Can i join you   

This is my first egg share cycle and I'm day 20 of d/regging and have baseline scan at 8.15am tomorrow. I'm a little worried as last year we started a cycle and it was abandoned to poor response, for some reason my body just stopped working    But we are all positive and ioptimistic for this cycle and just need to keep fingers crossed for tomorrow ( i haven't had a withdrawal bleed yet but started injecting buserelin on day 1 of cycle)
I've realised it doesn't matter hiow many times you do ivf it's still nerve wracking   

Hope all you ladies are well, i'm reading back to catch up with your journey's. Looking forward to getting to know you   

Chandy xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi ladies,
Chandy, good luck for scan tomorrow, hopefully you will be able to start stimming soon   .
Tam, thank you so much for your note   . Hope all is well with you, if you drink, have a tipple on me, you deserve it   .
Afm, I got over the nerves and felt fine this morning, they collected 25 eggs which I am so happy with. 13 to us and 12 to the recipient. I have to ring in tomorrow at 14:20 to find out how many fertilised,       we have enough strong ones to go to blastocyst. 
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Lexig* 25 eggs is amazing well done hun  What a lovely gift you have given to your recipient  
 I do as well as you. Will be checking in tomorrow for your news  

C xx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning ladies 

Chandy, good luck for today. Fingers crossed you can start stimming very soon.

Lexig, What an amazing number of eggs. You must be so proud of yourself. Cant wait to hear how your little eggies are doing later  

Im supposed to be going out with some g'friends tomorrow but not 100% if i should. Feeling bloated today which is a bit strange considering i have been fine all the way through  

Looking forward to checking in on both of you later XX


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Morning girls

Well baseline scan went well and i'm all d/regged  but having to wait till 23rd to start stimms as recip is a week behind me at mo, so was a little disappointed i suppose but am so glad that all is good and i'm ready when she is 

*Lexig ~ *Hope your not feeling too achy today hun, get your feet up  

*Tam ~* Hi hun, a night out might do you good but know what you mean about bloating, i'm only a small frame so i'm looking like the one whose eaten all the pies at the mo  which is causing a few raised eyebrows and winks  We haven't really told anyone about this tx apart from one of my sisters

C xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Chandy, that's great news, I know it's frustrating having to wait, we seem to be waiting all our lives, wishing the time away, I'm the worst culprit for that   . keepig positve is the main thing    and there is plenty of that           . I should listen to myself sometimes cause I know if I get to the   I will be so impatient.
Tam, a night out will do you a world of good, make the most of it cause you won't be able to after your next cycle   .
Just waiting to ring the clinic, got 5 minutes, my stomach is doing flips, please please let there be at least 1 that has fertilised      .
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Am here with you hun, got my fingers firmly crossed for you 

C x


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Fab new Chandy, Will be stimming b4 you know it 

Lexig sat here now waiting for your update    

XX


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

me again girls. All looks promising, 11 of the 13 were good for ICSI and 7 are showing signs of fertilisation so it's now a waiting game again. I have to ring in tomorrow to find out their progress, they are hoping we can go for day 5.        come on little ones grow.
Thanks for your support, it means so much   .
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Fab news huni, well done. Come on little embies grow grow           

C xx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Go Lexig. Your so nearly there XXX


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Ladies,


Lexig - what great news 25 eggs and hopefully 7 or more fertilised ! finger crossed you can get to a nice day 5 transfer - thats what Im hoping and praying for, will check in later and see your progress.


Tamrobbo -how are you feeling today? hope the bloating has subsided a little and you enjoy your night out tonight x


Chandy - Great news that you are all d/r ready for your recipient, lets hope you can start stimms next week.


AFM the d/r is feeling like forever, headaches just dont seem to stop now but just keep thinking that its not too much longer hopefully as my baseline scan is weds/23rd and my recipient is on HRT so already d/r. I think they said if I was fully d/r on weds then I would start stimms on saturday as the recipient needs and extra few days for there medication ( I think  )


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
more_babydust & Chandy looks like your cycles will be close which will be nice, hope you can both start stimming soon          
Tam, hope you are well enough to go out tonight, enjoy   
Afm, rang clinic today and they said all 7 are still looking good which is fantastic but I'm really surprised, I expected the number to have halved by today (trust me to be negative). Tomorrow is another day, just have everything crossed that I have a few left for Monday. Trying to keep       .
Sending lots of           to all of you.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning,

Good luck with your up and coming scan babydust   

Chandy, hang in there. Once you get started it goes so fast. X

Lexig, Fantastic to hear your little embies are doing great. Almost pupo   

I didn't go out last night, have been quiet poorly. My Ibs decided to play havoc and my body just isnt working, so it was making the whole situation worse. My meds aren't working either so just waiting for withdrawal bleed and hope that my body goes back to normal after that. 

XX


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Tam   , so sorry your feeling poorly, take rest, hope af comes soon for you. You will have to make up for it the next time your out.
Afm, rang clinic today and all 7 are still viable   , there is one that's lagging behind but the rest are about right. I'm booked in for Monday at 13:15. I have to ring them before I leave home just to make sure there are embryos to transfer. I will be so upset if they told me they had nothing to transfer   . So I'm lighting candles, saying my prayers and asking my little angels in heaven to watch over them          .
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning all,

Lexig, Fantastic that your eggs are all still doing well. How excited must you be for tomorrow


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Lexig,


Fingers crossed and         said for your embies, hope you have some nice ones to transfer tomorrow.


xx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Afternoon all.

Lexig hoping your now pupo        

xxx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey girls!

Been working all weekend so haven't had time to post but been reading

*Lexig ~* Like Tam i hope you are now PUPO   

*Tam ~ *Sorry your having a hard time of it, hope af comes soon and you start to feel abit more 'normal'  

*More babydust ~ *Totally know what you mean about the d/reg headaches, it's something i've always suffered with when cycling but seems to get worse the longer i d/reg.  that you can start stimms soon 

AFM just plodding on waiting for weds to see if recip is d/regged. Seems to be dragging although working all weekend helped and have a craft day planned with DD tomorrow so i'm sure that'll take my mind off it 

C xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Really sorry for the late reply, oh the dramas! Well woke up 2am Monday morning with vomiting and diarrohea, this carried on until 9am. I was so worried that I wouldn't make it to the clinic and if they would allow me have ET. I got myself together and rung the clinic at 12:00, they advised I was definitley still booked in but wouldn't say how many embryos were still there. I didn't mention my sickness until I got there and they weren't bothered by it. I was so emotional, all I did was cry when I got there. Luckily they didn't let me wait for long before I went down, the embrologist told us we still had all 7 embryos   . They transferred 1 hatching blast and 1 nearly blast, I was over the moon. I have to ring today to see if we have any to freeze. So I'm now officially PUPO     .
Chandy, hope your having  a lovely day with DD. Good luck tomorrow,     you get good news.
Tamrobbo, hope your feeling better   
more_babydust, hope the headaches are easing   , good luck for your scan tomorrow   .

Lexig
xxx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi

Well not good news for me but not the worst, my lady hasn't d/regged, so have to continue buserelin till she has a bleed.  They are a little concerned that the xmas period is upon us and have said if it is that she still hasn't d/regged they will take me forward to stimms and will freeze the ladys embryo's    I know i've done this three times before but really didn't prepare myself for the stop starting that happens with ES.  Sorry for the me post   

Hope you girls are doing ok 

C xx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey everyone.

Sorry to hear you were poorly Lexig, BUT Happy you have finally made it to pupo   Lots of positive vibes        

Chandy, what a complete pain having to keep waiting. The waiting is the hardest   

Babydust, Hope your scan went well today.   

Im finally getting back to normal, Started my withdrawal bleed today so just need to call them when i start my first period for my next round. Looks like im going to get out this friday too so bonus hehe. 

XX


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Ladies,


Chandy - sorry yesterday wasnt better news at your scan, we were told that we would continue our cycle too if the recipient hadn't d/r and they would freeze their embryos, waiting is horrible isnt it?


Tamrobbo - sorry AF is here but in some ways its a step closer to your next cycle, I hope you get to go and paint the town red tomorrow night ( have some drinks for us all too   )


Lexig - Yayy 2 blasts on board - how fantastic, you rest as much as possible and take care of yourself. are you completely resting for a few days or carrying on as normal? I can't remember what they advise and how long they say to allow for implantation.


AFM my baseline scan went well, I have a skinny womb    only part of me that is skinny at the moment but lining was 2.1mm and recipient was ready too so can start stimms on saturday which is also our anniversary    next scan is a week tomorrow so lots of follie growing thoughts until then, also have the zita west cd so will put that on the ipod for a bit of positivity.


T x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
more_babydust, great news, delighted to hear you can start stimming on Saturday   , won't be long now. I have been resting thanks, in laws kindly took DD overnight on Monday and DH as been there so have been able to put my feet up. I must confess though when we dropped DD to nursery yesterday we went Christmas shopping so I hope I havn't over done it   .
Tamrobbo, have a good old drink tonight, you deserve it   .
Chandy,   , you must be so frustrated, so when will you know the decision, at least it will be before Christmas right?? This treatment can drive you mad and consumes so much of our lives, your in a bubble the whole time so it must be a really testing time for you. Try and keep your chin up, it won't be much longer   .
Afm, well I'm thinking today that it hasn't worked   . I'm really worried that having a virus at the time of ET has ruined my chances. DH has also now said that he doesn't think he wants to try anymore after this and that we should be happy and enjoy what we have. Believe me, I am so so grateful to be blessed with DD so if this is it then I am more than happy, just would be nice for her to have a brother or sister to grow up with.
Anyway, enough waffling from me, no signs, feeling normal   . The pregnancy tests I ordered turned up so I now have the added temptation every morning, let's see how long I can hold out for, guaranteed won't be long. Sending lots of            to you all.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Lexig,


Just wanted to see how you were feeling today, the 2ww can feel like forever and its so hard to keep strong and positive everyday.
try not to test too early as the HCG may still be in your system so may give a false result anyway.


Not long to go now and we are all here for you xx


T x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks more_babydust, the last few days have been tough, I just think I've hit a wall and can't seem to pick myself up. This wait really messes with the mind. I'm already preparing myself for the BFN cause I seriously think it hasn't worked and by telling myself that now hopefully it won't hit me like a ton of bricks when I test. God I'm so depressing   .
Sorry no personals tonight but I hope all you lovely ladies are well. 
Lexig
xxx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

more_babydust, how's the stimming going, I too used the Zita West CD, very relaxing   .
Tamrobbo, hoe your not suffering from too much of a hangover   
Chandy, hope your ok, any update?
Afm, well I must confess ladies, I tested Friday evening, nothing came up but after about 10 minutes I swear there was the faintest of lines, DH agreed but I reckon now it was an evap line or the trigger shot as the test I done yesterday and today are negative. Feeling really down about it but I keep telling myself it's too early, so I'm hoping and praying the second line will start appearing soon        . 
Lexig
xxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

aww hun, its still too early to get an accurate result, at least you know now that the trigger shot is out of your system, are you having any crampy/af type pains as they are supposed to be a good sign?


Ive been having twinges all day so hoping that my ovaries are starting to wake up and produce some follies - its only day 3 but im trying to do some positive thinking whenever I can xx


Love to all


T x


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello my lovelies 

*Lexig ~* Sorry your having a tough time huni, I was convinced the icsi i had when i conceived DD hadn't worked and yet here i am now with my very nearly four year old  Am sending you lots of      but your not gonna need em 

*Morebabydust ~ *Oh sounds like somethings happening hun!!! Lots of       coming your way too 

*Tam ~ *Hope you managed to get out and have some down time on Friday hun. Good news about bleed  Hope things move fast for you

*AFM ~ *Still waiting!!!  Trying to stay nice and positive and convincing myself this is just a little set back and we'll be on our way again soon. Felt absolutely dreadful on sunday but went to work hoping it would take my mind off it (i'm a nurse and was working in ICU so figured if i was feeling sorry for myself this wasn't the place to do it  ) Trying to fill our time with lots of activities.

Much love girls
C xxx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Chandy, I know exactly what you mean cause I didn't think it worked for me last time but it did, unfortunately it doesn't stop me feeling this way, silly really. I know I started testing way too early and now it's really depressing everytime I see just the one line. Glad to hear your keeping busy, best way, just wish I could hurry it up for you   
more_babydust, nice to hear things are growing, won't be long now   
Afm, yes I know, tested again this morning, you guessed BFN   . Today we started talking about the future if it does turn out to be a negative on Sunday which was really good, feeling much better about things now. Just so so grateful to have DD, she is our world. I think DH is up for trying again next year, he says his happy how we are but I know in a few weeks he will feel the same as me and will want to carry on until we succeed. We are still youngish so why not try until we physically can't. It does put a big strain on the relationship I know that, we shall have to wait and see.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

So much been going on ladies,

Lexig, Its not over till you pass your OTD.    

Chandy, Sorry te hear you still playing the waiting game    

Babydust, Sounds like something is going on. I started having twinges quiet early and by day 7 had 9 follies between 14 and 21mm   

Afm, withdrawal bleed been and gone (yipee) Now just waiting for my first proper af, then i ring the clinic to make appt for round 2.
Had a great night out, drank waaaayyy too much but didnt suffer too much the next day  

Keep smiling ladies XX


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi girls,
Started bleeding heavily today like day 1 of period so it's all over for me. I will test on Sunday but I already know what the outcome is going to be   .
Not sure I was prepared for this as I have been lucky with BFP's in the past, not sure what went wrong this time, I have a few theories :
1. My good eggs went to recipient (but we still managed to have 7 embryos on day 5 with 2 really good ones, so the clinic said, not sure I believe them now)
2. I had vomiting bug the night before ET.
3. I should have had day 2 transfer as I have had more successful results with it and I may not have got that bug as I would have been wrapped up in bed.
There are all these what ifs running through my head, driving me mental.
Had to go back to work today on top of everything else, it was so hard to conentrate and not try to show how upset I felt inside.
Tamrobbo, good to hear things are moving on for you, just wondering when I can egg share again, what did the clinic advise you to do?
Lexig
xxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Lexig,


I am so so sorry that you have started to bleed, its heartbreaking to say the least when a cycle fails and you think you have prepared for all outcomes but it still hits you like a ton of bricks, lots of hugs coming your way xxx


Tamrobbo - bet you are glad the withdrawal bleed is over - so just one proper af and you can start again on day 23?


Chandy - how are you? any more news?


AFM I have started having period type pains today and I am just hoping that its my ovaries working away ( but not too much like OHSS ) 
did you have these feelings? Im day 4/5 now ( about to have 5th injection tonight)


xx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi

*Lexig ~ *So sorry your bleeding. Big hugs  I'm just at a loss for words, here if you need to chat xx

*Tam ~ *Looking forward to hearing how you get on. How are you otherwise?

*More ~* You get all sorts of weird pains with this tx, i'm sure it is your ovaries working overtime  but not like ohss  I always start feeling strabnge goings on the day after the first injection  If your worried though hun give the clinic a quick ring

*AFM ~* Quite unexpectedly the clinic phoned this afternoon but i was working so they managed to get in touch with DF to tell him i had to start stimming TONIGHT!! So 1st stimms injection done and out of the way  DF was all fingers and thumbs ( he's been doing all my injections apart from when he's on nights) but we got there in the end, got to ring the clinic in the morning to get an appt for a scan. So giddy!!

Much love
C xxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

chandy - yayyy !!! congrats that you have already started stimms, Im sure you will start feeling the twinges too in a day or so, I feel quite bloated today and had an awful headache so hope ive not done anything wrong with the injections ( DF says not but I am a worrier !)


Love to Lexig and Tamrobbo x




T x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Chandy - That's great news, so your already on day 2, won't be long now   .
more_babydust - bloating and headaches are very common and it's a sign those eggs are growing   , just make sure your drinking plenty of water. Hope your scan tomorrow shows up some lovely plump follies, good luck   
Afm, feeling much better today, I got all my crying out of the way yesterday and now I'm looking forward to having some Christmas drinks and then preparing to go again next year   . My bleeding is still heavy but I'm carrying on with the meds for now. Just want Sunday to come so we can properly move on.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Lexig, I am absolutly gutted that it hasn't worked for you  
There is nothing that anyone can say to make you feel better or change it so all im offering is lots of hugs           
Its great your already looking to the next cycle  

Im not egg sharing next time (free cycle for donating all my eggs) Doctor had said feb/march and nurse said I am to call as soon as I start my first proper period, that should be in the next 3 weeks give or take. Then Im assuming down reg on around day 23 as babydust said we are looking at around middle of jan to start DR and early feb for Stimming.
Im not sure how long u have to wait if your egg sharing, Maybe you could find out from other egg sharers who have already done it more than once. 

XX


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi ladies,


Can i join in ? I am currently egg sharing did it two years ago which was my second go at  icsi. I was very lucky and had my little lady now i am trying to have a brother or sister for her.  I am currently at the Lister and i can not seem to sort my head out ?    
The first time i felt fine about giving my eggs away now i feel like i am giving my babies way !!!     I am not having a good time of it they didn't know if i would even be able to es as amh is very low this time, so they scanned me and could she some sacks things on my follies. So i was able to go ahead i am on a 6 little pots of menopur and 1 .5 water. I was on 5 then they up it to 6. I just got back from the hospital and on my scan i have 10 follies 6 big 2 small and 2 tiny. The size of them are 14mm to 16mm. They said we see if there is enough to share or i can give them all away and do it all again and keep them all. My last cycle was very much the same 10 eggs 8 mature shared them 4 each i had 3 which was good 2 8 cells put back one gorgeous baby girl at the end of it. I have been given more meds and have to go back on Monday to see if they have grown more.  I really don't know what to do  you only need 2 to go back but if i only have 6 eggs give away 4 keep 2 and they don't fertilize  As well as that the nhs rang me to say i can start tx with them i have to pay 3000 but its half price . So now i am completely confused i know they are there as my back up i will have to put them off while i finish this tx. Can i have some advice please as i feel i am falling apart i am crying all the time     . I haven't told anyone about this tx and even if i did they would never understand.  I hope this don't come across as me being selfish or self centered if it does tell me maybe i need someone just to say pull yourself together your lucky to have a daughter. I think i want another baby for my daughter so she has a play mate and so she is not on her own. So this time round it feels if it doesn't work i have let her down 


Thanks for reading and hopefully ill get some good advice xxxx for all ladies in tx      and for everyone whos had a bad time of it


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi girls, 

Welcome Jaime - it seems as tho we could have both written the same post. 

I have had my day 7 scan today after 6 injections of menopur. I have 12 follies on one side and 4 on the other- I was made up but then the nurse disappeared for ages and came back and said I only have 6 follies over 10mm and the other 10 were smaller . 
They said for egg share they need 10 follies over 10mm and gave me the option to abandon / carry on on same dose or pay for a full private cycle ( which is money we don't have ) 

I am heartbroken and just didn't see it coming as I've been having lots of twinges etc and thought things were going well.
I go back on Monday to see how or if they have continued to grow .

Have any of you experienced this and have yours come on in size after a few more days ? 

Jaime I understand exactly where you are coming from


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Evening ladies,
Tamrobbo - Feb will be here before you know it, I have a really good feeling about your next cycle   . When I ring the clinic on Monday I'm going to book a follow up appointment so won't be long until I find out what the next step will be. 
more_babydust & jaimex - I'm sorry that your both going through tough decisions at the moment     , although I havn't experienced what you have regarding egg numbers I can understand how upsetting it is. I just hope by Monday you both get some good news and you can still share.          
I'm so desperate to give DD a brother or sister and will feel very guilty if we just give up now. We can't really afford to go private and we got our DD from our NHS cycle so we don't have many options left.
Good luck ladies.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi all,Thanks More_babydust and Lexig I just have to hope and pray there is enough to share. 
I will keep my fingers crossed for you too More_babydust .
I  feel a whole lot better than i did this morning just after my scan. I had it i just went to peaces, had to fight not to burst out crying in front of the nurse.
If they don't grow and i can't share i will have to either pay 4000 and use all our savings, or give them up and do it all again. The odds are better if you have more eggs, and i will if i do it all for me. However it only takes one egg, i have been on this fertility roller-coaster for a good few years. Its seems more like a game of luck then anything else . Some ladies get lots of eggs and they don't fertilized or they do and still no Bfp . And some women get one egg and go on to have a Bfp so who knows what will be will be. No amount of stressing  is going to change that. However i will still cry my eyes out on Monday if the other 4 little follies have not grown . So here is to hoping and praying for us all xxxxxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks ladies for your replies- fingers crossed for us both Jaime and I will be hoping and praying that our follies continue to grow xxxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

More_babydust and Jamiex, 

I have been in your position. I was an egg sharer, Had day 7 scan and had i think it was 9 follies between 14mm + 21mm and another few that were just too small, Was told there and then that I would most likely not have enough to share and told I had to trigger the next night because the follies I had were ready. I got 7 eggs and made the decision before I even sarted ivf that if it came to it, I would donate all my eggs and start again for me. I figured my recipient will have been waiting for years for donor eggs and will then have to wait even longer if i pulled out of egg sharing. I can go straight back into ivf without having to wait. Its not an easy decision by any means but I feel I made the right choice for me.

Good luck to you both XX


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Ladies,


Tamrobbo - do you know if most clinics offer that option? I asked if donating mine this time and then having a cycle to myself next time would be an option and they didnt seem to think so?


Jaime - Hope you are holding up better than me - had a real good cry this morning as it all got to much, just been hoping and praying that the follies will grow with every twinge I feel and every injection I have. Finger crossed for us both tomorrow xx 


Lexig - Thanks again for your kind words, how are you feeling now ?


T x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Good luck ladies for tomorrow, I so hope you both have good news, keep positive    
Lexig
xxx


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello Ladies,


More_babydust I have been thinking about it all weekend trying to decide what I am going to do ? I hopefully will have enough eggs to share i need 8 at the moment i have 6 follies which are big enough, 2 small and 2 tiny so really my only chance is that the 2 smaller ones have grown. Then there needs to be a egg in each follie. Then i will  be able to share or I could give the recipient 4 and keep 2. Or I could give them all away and do it all over again and keep them all 
My heart is saying keep 2 my head is saying give them away my odds will be better next time. I have to take a lot of menopur or what ever its called 6 little bottle and 1.5 water. My amh is apparently low and they didn't know if i would be able to share in the first place.  So I am now thinking well if I give them all away what if in Jan there are no eggs for me  I did es 3 years ago and i think i was on 3 or 4 pots of menopur and i remember it being exactly the same touch and go if i could share i got i think 8 eggs then from 10 follies 4 for me 4 for her. 3 of mine fertilized 2 went on to 8 cell embies which turned in to my gorgeous girl. My head is in tatters thinking what if this happens or what it this and shall i do this or that ? I think what will be will be and no amount of worry will change a thing. I really hope we both have enough to share . More_babydust  did you say your clinic doesnt offer another go if you donate all your eggs  They must not to be blunt but whats in it for you if you give all your eggs away ?  I know donating is a lovely thing to do but you don't do it for nothing .xxx




Tamroboo so you start your next tx in feb are you at the Lister too ?? How did you feel when you gave them away ? I am scared I am going to feel really empty and sad . xxx


Lexig Just read your posts really sorry you got a Bfn  I think if your go over things in your head too many times it turns all in to one big mess. I know mine does. I think this fertility lark is a game of luck and i really hope your lucky next time . xxx


GOOD lUCK tomorrow more_babydust ill be thinking of you,  and thanks Ladies it really does help talking to people in the same boat xxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

hi ladies,


well my scan this morning was eventful and I had given myself a headache by the end of it. The nurse scanned me and didnt divulge how many follicles or how big they were, then said she would need to speak to a senior consultant to see if we could still egg share or not - I was devastated, then the next nurse came in and said she had been asked to re-scan me because the first nurse wasnt sure if she had counted some follicles twice.
during that scan I had to go to the loo as my bladder had re-filled and they couldnt see one ovary   but.... we ended up with 12 follies above 10mm and the biggest ones around 20mm. They have decided to give me one more days dose of menopur to try and grow some of the smaller ones on a little before egg collection on friday hopefully.


What a rollercoaster.. another scan on wednesday and then a decision when to have trigger and when ec will be - Im exhausted from stressing out


I have been on 5amps of menopur daily - does anyone know what the maximum dose is just for future reference if we need it? as this cycle has been touch and go.


Jaime - how did you get on today? Ive had my fingers crossed for you too xxx


T x


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies,


More_babydust that sounds really good keep positive your be ok. 
At my scan today there are 7 big follies ranging form 14mm to 20mm one at 13mm and a little lazy one about 10mm. So we well see what happens on day of ec . I really don't think you can tell until d day anyway. I am fed up with being worried its out of my hands i have done my best so what will be will be. I am on 6 pots of menopur i think its pretty high dose. I am due to go in for ec on Thursday they can still grow about 1mm o 2mm a day so still 3 days, fingers crossed for us.


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Jaime

That's great news, been hoping you had some more positive news today- my clinic wouldn't take me to egg collection  unless I had at least 10 follies and today they wanted them all to be at least 17mm each so they could be sure there was an egg in each . Lots of rules and guidelines, feel more relaxed now and hoping that they carry on growing until ec on Friday hopefully x


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quick post from me will try and post personals later

Had my scan this morning and tbh i'm not sure if it's good or bad news but basically i have 3 follies on each ovary measuring 9mm and lots of smaller ones on both ovaries (she wouldnt measure them but said they don't look much smaller!!) So they have upped my menopur to 225iu and got to go back thursday for scan!  

C xx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Chandy, 
Your scan sounds good to me, lots of follies already, mine had grown on quite a bit inbetween the 2 scans so fingers crossed, when is your next scan ? Friday ? Xx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh thanks hun, needed abit of encouragement    Just worked out i'm only day 7 stimms tonight but they had me at day 8    So to say i'm a day behind what they think, i'm doing good i think    A little relieved i have to say been madly googling since i got home    and setting off to work now.  Will deffo post later ladies.  Next scan on Thursday    

Fingers crossed for us both more babydust and anyone else that needs them too

Much love 
C xx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Ladies,


Chandy - Im glad you feel a bit better now, you still have 3 more injections and growing days so lots of scope for those follies to grow xx


Jaime- How are you feeling today? 


Lexig - Hope you are ok   


Tamrobbo - have you got anything nice planned before next tx?


AFM I have been home all day today resting on the sofa, which is a miracle in itself as I don't often sit still for long, hoping tomorrows scan shows that they have grown to a maturing size and that EC can go ahead on friday.
It seems everywhere I go there are pregnant ladies - only went to pick little ones up from school and another mum is announcing her 3rd pregnancy  but hopefully it will be me too in the new year xx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Ladies,


another update - final scan today ( day 11) showed 15 mature follicles all above 17mm so consultant was happy and ec is friday morning with the trigger shot tonight.


Is there anything I should do to prepare for ec? bit hazzy memories as my last was 7 years ago


Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Evening everyone, 

Hope your all doing well and keeping positive.

Lexig. How are you doing? Just thinking, You were my first ever ivf buddy and im glad it was you   

Babydust, Im not sure if all clinics offer a free cycle if all eggs are donated. Its worth asking again just incase the person at the time didnt know. 

Chandy, It sounds like you doing fab :-D In hindsight I think I was on too high a dose as by your point I had follies between 14 and 21mm with some smaller. Hoping they will change my next cycle a bit.

Jamiex, Im with the LWC Darlington. I have to say that I felt a huge sense of happiness at what I was giving. I didnt feel empty, sad or anything negative at all. Once I decided on sharing my entire attitude changed and it was always about me AND the other lady. So I saw it as this one was her chance and next is mine. It helped me knowing that I was going to (hopefully) give someone the most amazing and special gift ever. 

Good luck to those of you getting ready for the next part of your journey. XX


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies 


Well it was D-day today at the Lister I had 9 folllies but only 6 eggs, so I did not have a choice really. We have not got the amount of money to pay for the cycle. I did start to feel about the over lady and how disappointed she would feel. So we decided the best thing would be to give them up, and the next cycle is called all for keeps lol. I did have a few tears but only a few i think it was natural due to the disappointment.       If i get 5 eggs next time then least there all for me don't know weather I can do egg share again as they want to re-check my amh as they have done it twice and both been very different.
I can now have a drink over Christmas and concentrate on having a good time. I Start my pill in two weeks so got two weeks off free of pill popping sniffing and jabbing !!!!      


More_babydust that brilliant news good luck hun     


Tamrobbo yeah your right I didn't feel sad to give them away they would be viable with out their mummy to grow them, Just want me to be lucky too.  


Hi Lexgi hope your ok 


And to all the other lovely ladies hope we all get some baby dust for Christmas will be lurking and keeping up with every one news


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi ladies, 
Jaime- so sorry that today wasn't better news but I do think you have done a truly amazing thing by donating them all to the recipients, I am sure that you and Tamrobbo will both have the bfp cycles you deserve in the new year - big hugs to you and I hope you aren't too sore after ec
Tamrobbo- thanks for your words of wisdom xxx
Lexig- hope you are doing ok x
Chandy- how are you ? Was your scan today ?
Afm- I have been hoping all day that the trigger shot worked and my follies now have eggs inside them ready for ec tomorrow, I'm really nervous that there will be enough eggs.
Will update when I get chance xx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey lovely ladies

*jaimex ~* Oh huni wish i could give you a big hug i'm so sorry didn't go the way you expected....Your tears are completely understandable.  to you

*Tam ~* Thanks hun  Hope your doing ok

*More ~* Woohoo!!! for ec friday. Can't wait to hear how you get on 

Can i just say you ladies are amazing for doing what your doing and i'm so glad i found you all 

*AFM ~ *Well i was back for my second scan today and al is good, got 9 follies on each ovary measuring between 10 - 14mm and still lots of smaller ones on each ovary too. Looking at ec Tuesday, next scan saturday morning woop!!! So relieved as this time last year our cycle was abandoned due to poor response. Left the clinic grinning like a cheshire cat  

Love to you all
C xxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Wow Chandy just seen your post - no wonder you are grinning like a Cheshire cat- well done on your 18 follies fingers crossed they grow more still over the weekend are are ready for Tuesday xx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi ladies, 
Quick post as still quite sore from ec
Sadly from the 15 follicles we had we only got 7 eggs making it one less than needed to egg share. Consultant said due to my response they wouldn't allow me to egg share again and if I donated all the eggs they wouldn't give me a free cycle of my own in the new year so the choice was to donate 4 and keep 3 risking no fertilisation tomorrow or to keep the 7 and pay full fees. 
After much agonising we decided that this has now become our one and only shot and have decided to keep them but feel so guilty about letting the recipient down


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies,


More_babydust sorry to hear about that hun you must be worn out by it all. But now you made your decision you can more forward and get on with the tx. Wishing you the best of luck      . I can'y believe your clinic don't offer keep alls for next time cycle. What clinic are you at ?


Chandy sounds like your doing really well and hopefully your have lots of lovely eggs.


To everyone else keep happy xxx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry ladies not been on for a few days, looks like lots been happening. In hospital with dd since Wednesday night, she has bronchiolitis and chest infection and got very poorly, so needed oxygen to help breath. Been a scary few days but she is being discharged today, just in time for her birthday. Will catch up later when home.
Lexig
Xxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Sounds like a scary time for you lexig- glad your dd is home and is getting better now xx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Lexig ~* Oh what a frightening time for you hun, so glad that your DD will be well enough to be home in time for her birthday  How are you otherwise?

*More ~* Please don't feel guilty hun, whilst i understand why, you and your DH did a wonderful thing for offering to egg share. These things are unfortnately out of our hands. Thinking of you and hoping for good news for you 

*Jaimex ~* Hope you are well 

*Tam ~* Thinking of you 

*AFM ~ *EC is tomorrow at 10am and am so nervous  Hoping i get lots of eggies for me and our recipient  Just having snuggles with my DD and remembering how dam lucky i am that i have her. Feeling all emotional for some bizarre reason  

Much love xx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi ladies, 
Chandy- best of luck for tomorrow, snuggled with dd are the best thing ever xx

Lexig- how are you ? Is your little girl any better ? 

Xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Evening ladies,
Chandy - so so glad those follies have grown for you, all the best for tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you,    for lots of eggs. I was very clingy with DD through this cycle, I suppose it was a reminder of how lucky we were to have her.
more_babydust - So sorry you weren't able to share   , it must have been a difficult decision for you but you now have 7 for yourself so sending you lots of           . How is everything going, when will ET be? 
jaimex - Hope your recovering from EC, it must have been upsetting   . At least you know that all are for you next time, enjoy some drinks cause you won't be able to next year   
Tamrobbo - I'm really glad to have been your first IVF buddy, we can hopefully be buddies in 2012 and this time next year we will be celebrating our babies first Christmas    .
Afm - gosh it's been a really stressful week, havn't had time to worry about our failed cycle, that now seems like ages ago. DD was put on oxygen and nebuliser Wednesday night until Friday. She also had antibiotics intravenously for 5 days. She was able to come home last night but had to go back in today for her last antibiotic and to get the cannula removed, not nice on her birthday but she's a little young to know any different. Just so relieved she is now nearly back to her own self and looking forward to Christmas   .
When I rung the clinic with my result I asked to book a follow up appointment but she said I couldn't book one until the doctor wrote to me   . How long will that be?  ? Just hope I can get an appointment early January.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one from me as i'm still in alot of pain....We got 23 eggs yesterday so that's 12 for my recipient and 11 for us....so glad we did well and couldn't help thinking about my lady getting that phone call, hope she was pleased.  Nervous about the call today to tell us hoe they have done.

Big hugs to everyone 

xx

Update: The Embryologist rung and out of 11 eggs ~ 5 were immature, 3 of the remaining 6 have done nothing so we have 3 fertilised eggs.......am a little worried but trying to convince myself that i only had 3 embryos with the cycle where i concieved DD.  So hoping that these 3 fertilised ones are the strong ones and are fighters


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Great news Chandy   well done. 3 is plenty, I'm sure they will keep growing and you will soon be PUPO   . I really hope you get that BFP, we need some good news on here.
more_babydust - how are things hun, everything ok?
jaimex & tamrobbo - hope your both well and not over indulging on the alcohol   
AFM- still waiting for a letter from the clinic, don't look like I will see anything this side of Christmas   . Well DD is back to her own self, eating like a horse and crawling in to every nook and cranny   . I don't think it will be long until she takes her first steps and then we will know all about it, little   .

Lexig
xxx


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello Ladies,




Lexig pleased to hear your little monkey is back on form in time for Christmas. Horrible when they are poorly and it sounds like you had a time of it. xxxxx  
Chandy you only need one so lots of       sticky vibes being sent your way.      xxx


More_babydust how are you keeping hun ? xxx


Tamrobbo I didn't feel the way i thought i was going to feel after I gave my eggs away. I felt fine with it i hope the lady gets her dream too. And in the new year i hope we get ours. 


I hope everyone gets there dream of a BFP !!!!!!!!!!         We all deserve it !!!!


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi ladies,


Just a quick post to say we have 2 blast embies on board and OTD is Christmas day _ I am very scared to test that day and may wait til boxing day   


will pop back later to catch up properly xx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

more_babydust -     so happy for you. I can't believe your test day is Christmas. I'm so hoping you get the most amazing gift. I have everything crossed for you. The hard work is done now, sit back and take it easy   
jaimex - 2012 is going to be a good one for us          
Chandy - how are your little embies doing?
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ladies

Have had my orders to take it easy today so just a quick update.....Our three embryos went on to 2 x 5 cell and 1 x 3 cell and were asked to go back for ET today.....they are concerned about OHSS and said i am borderline as to weather they would go ahead with ET, after much deliberating they said they would but seriously wanted me to think of the implications should my OHSS get worse    and advised i only have one of the now 7 cell embies put back, after much tears and discussion about how poorly i could get we decided to go with the one embie.  Care said i would be going against medical advice if i had more than the one embie put back and as a nurse, in my opinion i would be silly to too    Just couldn't get the thought out of my head that we were halving our chances but it's all done now and i am officially PUPO      OTD 29th Dec   

More ~ My PUPO princess      Hope your doing ok 

Love to all
xxxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Congratulations to Chandy my fellow PUPO princess on your transfer, a few of the girls on the winter wonders thread have had concerns about OHSS and one has been very poorly so maybe wise to take medical advice- it only takes one ..... Just hang on tight little one xx

Love to everyone else, my little ones have finished for Xmas today so no more resting for me- jus praying and positive thinking and hoping all will be ok x


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi girls

Well seems the clinic were right to be concerned, ended up in hospital all day yesterday on my DD's 4th birthday  but am back home now, still poorly but rather be home than hosp.

Had a call today from the embryologist, one of our embies has 'arrested' i believe this means it hasn't grown any further, however our other embie is nearly at blasto  and they are hoping to freeze mon/tues, so hoping this is good news for the embie that was transferred  Hoping that my lady is doing ok 

*More ~* Try and rest when you can lovely, i'm sure theres lots of xmas films on you can snuggle with your LO's and watch 

*Lexig ~* Hope your doing ok hunny 

Love to all

xxx


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Chandy -    so sorry hun you had to go to hospital and on DD's birthday that must have been awful. What did the hospital advise? I know when I got pregnant on the twins, I suffered from OHSS and they told me to put my feet up for 2 weeks and drink plenty of water. Look at it this way, lets hope it's a good sign, if your symptoms are getting worse it could be because the little embie is settling in     . Hope your feeling better soon.
more_babydust - hope the little ones are helping you take it easy and taking your mind off the wait.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone, 
Hope you have all had a festive day with lots of treats. 
Just wanted to let you know that we were brave and tested today and can't quite believe it but we got our Bfp !
Just hoping they stay snuggled in and continue to grow stronger xx

LOve and babydust to all x


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Merry Christmas ladies (sorry its late will explain shortly)

But firstly

More ~ Congratulations on your bfp huni   

Hope everyone else had a fab christmas 

AFM ~ Well the reason i haven't been online is because i was hospitalised with severe ohss    I was really very unwell. Had to have catheter because i stopped weeing, had drips and something called albumin transfusion twice as my bloods were totally out, i finally got out on xmas eve and have been ordered to take it easy but i tested yesterday morning and we got a bfp, the hosp are due to test weds (had a hpt from the clinic but the hosp want to do my beta hcg) so obviously we are cautiously optimistic.

Happy boxing day everyone xxx


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Chandy, 

Oh dear you have had an awful time of it but huge congratulations on your Bfp, great news, lots of rest now though for you to let your body recover xx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Huge congrats to you both         

Have a fantabulous new yr with ur new little beans XXX


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry girls been away for Christmas.
more_babydust & Chandy so happy you got your BFP's    what a fantastic Christmas present for you both   
All the best to you all for 2012   
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

HI Ladies

It's very quiet on her these days, hope everyone is well and you all had a good start to the new year, i ended up back in hospital for 5 days, finally got out yesterday but still not well   

My beta hcg came back as 59 and then more than doubled two days later so the clinic and hospital are happy that we have a bfp.....   Am awaiting scan date for next week, which we will get tomorrow when i go back to the hospital for bloods   

Am a little worried as i am an agency nurse and am not sure what i'm going to do for money but am going to get on the case today.

Love to all 
xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Congrats Chandy!!!
Im waiitng for my blood test results to come back heard these can take weeks!!! 
I cant wait weeks ha ha

do you have any idea how long it takes to be matched to a recipient?


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Chandy - sorry to hear you've been poorly, I have everything crossed for you, bet you can't wait for that scan. Keep us posted.
Hope everyone else is ok. My first day back to work today   , wasn't too bad in the end, always dread the first day, roll on the weekend   . Counting down the days for our follow up appointment, still don't know whether we will egg share again. Can't really afford private but if it gives us a better it's worth getting in to debt for.
Lexig
xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Lexig

hope ur appointment comes sooner rather than later.
Its horrible isnt it all this waiting around?


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Stacey,
The wait is always the worst   . I hope you can get on the rollercoaster as soon as possible, it's definitley worth it in the end   .
Hope all you lovely ladies are ok and enjoying a good start to 2012 so far.
Lexig
xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Still waiting to be matched to a recipient...  Hows everyone else?  xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

staceyemma said:


> Still waiting to be matched to a recipient...  Hows everyone else? xx


Happy Friday! I just had a run in with my boss and am feeling all fiery today! *flexes claws*

Still no AF. Gloom.

Hopefully next week for you to be matched! *everything crossed*


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats Chandy on your bfp!


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks Dingle  
Still no flipping af  
What a nightmare hun hope you're ok xxx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

staceyemma said:


> thanks Dingle
> Still no flipping af
> What a nightmare hun hope you're ok xxx


Thank you...hanging in there....its out of my control right now xxx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Frustrating I bet!!!!


----------

